# Anno 1701 ruckelt beim scrollen



## Geicher (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo 
wollte nur mal was fragen:
Ich habe Anno 1701, welches auf meinem System ruckelt
Aber NUR beim Scrollen!
wenn ich die Kamera nicht bewege läufts super flüssig.(40-50FPS)
Warum ist das so?(kann auch sein das ich ein wenig empfindlich bin auf Ruckler)
Aber im Ernst die Framerate geht beim Scrollen so etwa auf 30-40FPS die Ruckler nerven echt!!!
Manchmal bleibt das Bild auch für etwa 1 halbe sek.stehen (Nachladeruckler?)
Ist mit meiner Hardware evtl. was nicht in Ordnung?
Mein system:
Q9400@3,6GHZ
DDR2 800@900mhz
GTX 285
WIN XP
Außerdemas ganze passiert nur wenn in der Stadt etwa 200 Bürger wohnen.
Vorher ruckelts nicht


----------



## klyer (27. Mai 2009)

hast auch alle patches installiert?
wäre so meine hilfe...
mfg


----------



## HeNrY (27. Mai 2009)

Ich mach dir jetzt einfach mal beide Threads zu - ist ja wohl eine Frechheit!


----------

